# Wounded Vet Buys Full Page Of Army Times



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

> >
> >Subject: Wounded Vet Buys Full Page Of Army Times
> >
> >
> >
> >Wounded Vet Buys Full Page Of Army Times This gentleman felt so strongly
> >about this that he paid for a full page ad in the Sept 6th Edition of the
> >Army Times.
> >
> >
> >
> >By Dexter Lehtinen, an Army paratrooper and Ranger, severely wounded in
> >1971 while a reconnaissance platoon leader in Vietnam. He later
graduated
> >first in his class from Stanford Law School and later served as a Florida
> >State Senator and the United States Attorney in Miami.
> >
> >
> >
> >Here is his Full Page Advertisement:
> >
> >
> >
> >John Kerry & Vietnam THE WOUNDS THAT NEVER HEAL In 1971, I awakened after
> >three days of unconsciousness aboard a hospital ship off the coast of
> >Vietnam. I could not see, my jaws were wired shut, and my left cheekbone
> >was missing, a gaping hole in its place.
> >
> >
> >
> >Later, while still in that condition at St Albans Naval Hospital, one of
my
> >earliest recollections was hearing of John Kerrys testimony before
> >Congress.
> >
> >
> >
> >I remember lying there, in disbelief, as I learned how Kerry told the
world
> >that I served in an Army reminiscent of Genghis Khans; that officers like
> >me routinely let their men plunder villages and rape villagers at will;
> >that "war crimes" committed in Vietnam by my fellow soldiers "were not
> >isolated incidents but crimes committed on a day-to-day basis with the
full
> >awareness of officers at all levels of command."
> >
> >
> >
> >Then Kerry went to Paris, meeting with the North Vietnamese enemy
> >officials, all while our soldiers still fought in the field. The pain
and
> >disbelief I felt listening to his words went deeper than the pain I felt
> >from the enemy fire which seriously wounded my face.
> >
> >
> >
> >Eighteen months later I was discharged from the hospital, the wounds
> >inflicted by the enemy fully healed. But more than 30 years later, the
> >wounds inflicted by John Kerry continue to bring pain to scores of
Vietnam
> >veterans. Those wounds--the bearing of false witness against me and a
> >generation of courageous young Americans who fought and died in
> >Vietnam--are much more serious than any wound warranting a Purple Heart.
> >Those wounds go to the heart and soul. Those wounds never go away.
> >
> >
> >
> >Today, my son is a Marine Corps weapons officer, flying the F/A 18
Hornet.
> >He belongs to the same Marine Corps Kerry ridiculed with his 1971 book
> >cover showing protestors simulating the Iwo Jima Memorial, raising an
> >upside-down American flag. He flies the same F/A 18 fighter jet that
Kerry
> >voted against in the U. S. Senate. And today, Kerrys picture hangs in
an
> >honored place in Saigons war museum, as a hero to the Vietnamese
> >Communists.
> >
> >
> >
> >Yet, John Kerry shamelessly drapes himself in the imagery of Vietnam,
> >military service and the support of veterans devoid of any media
scrutiny.
> >Meanwhile, the criticism and disapproval of Kerry by scores of veterans
> >continues to fall on deaf ears. Worse yet, any legitimate criticism of
> >Kerrys post-war record is discredited as a "personal" attack or an attack
> >against his service.
> >
> >
> >
> >John Kerry is quick to surround himself with a handful of veterans and
> >claims overwhelming support from the veteran community. He ignores,
> >however, the wounds he inflicted on millions of veterans, and he refuses
to
> >sign a waiver to release his military personal records and medical
records.
> >This is the portrait of a man who has failed to comes to terms with his
> >treacherous past.
> >
> >
> >
> >I, Dexter Lehtinen, paid for this ad personally, without any connection
to
> >other individuals or groups, because I want the public to know what John
> >Kerry did to our Vietnam veterans.
> >
> >
> >
> >Dexter Lehtinen
> >7700 S. W. 88th St., Ste. 303 Miami, FL 33156 Join the rally on
Sunday,
> >September 12th to Expose John Kerrys Lies About Vietnam Vets. Hear from
> >Vietnam Vets, POWs, B. G. Burkett (author of Stolen Valor), and others.
> >2:00 pm, Senate side of the Capitol, Washington D.
> >C.


----------

